
Army researchers find the best cyber teams are antisocial cyber teams - neo4sure
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/04/army-researchers-find-the-best-cyber-teams-are-antisocial-cyber-teams/
======
dredmorbius
I'd argue that these are likely very _highly_ socialised teams.

They know one another, they trustbone another, they know their roles, and they
communicate most effectively through their technical tools and interfaces.

That's supported by the paper (submission draft in Sci-Hub):

 _[F]ace-to-face interactions detract from and perhaps distract cyber
defenders from the focal task of maintaining all ten services and successfully
defending the integrity of their network._

Talking isn't bad, per se. It's generally less efficient and tends to indicate
problems rather than smooth functioning.

